
One of BMW's cars doesn't pass European emissions tests - jimsojim
http://www.businessinsider.com/report-one-of-bmws-cars-doesnt-pass-european-emissions-tests-2015-9
======
Shivetya
I am quite sure this won't be confined to strictly diesel cars soon. All cars
emissions will likely need to be tested to insure the majority of possible
configurations comply. There may even be cases where actual bugs in software
lead to bad results and not actual malicious coding

~~~
Amorymeltzer
The one good thing that may come from all this is a potential opening of code.
Maybe not in the open-source kind of way, but hopefully at least in the
auditing-so-we-know-you're-not-lying kind of way.

~~~
jhugg
It honestly sounds cheaper just to subject these cars to randomized spot
testing than to expect people to review this code all that well. Reviewing
code is expensive in either time or money, and a lot of this code exists in
the world.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
The VW stuff was found by testing 30 cars 30 times each, and even then it
wasn't a slam dunk. Besides, by then, it's too late.

------
rdudek
Question, are these cars just tested right off the lot? Here in the US, there
is a policy that mandates cars at random to be tested by EPA when they're
between 2 and 5 years old. People will get randomly picked for that test and
get compensated for it. I had my 2009 Dodge Caliber tested like this. They
took the car for couple of weeks and gave me a nice rental along with several
hundred bucks and any repairs free of charge. My car ended up failing the EPA
tests so they replaced a few things in it to get it up to spec so it passes.

------
jeromeflipo
Passing the test is critical, but making these tests meaningful is even more
important: "Some of the emissions measured in the certification cycle differed
dramatically from the real traffic emissions"[0].

[0]
[http://www.researchgate.net/profile/Luc_Pelkmans/publication...](http://www.researchgate.net/profile/Luc_Pelkmans/publication/248319865_Comparison_of_on-
road_emissions_with_emissions_measured_on_chassis_dynamometer_test_cycles._Transp_Res_Part_D_Transp_Environ/links/00b7d536b2ccec15fe000000.pdf)

------
jeromeflipo
What's more important?

a) some cars have are equipped with defeat devices.

b) some cars shouldn't have passed the emissions tests.

c) all the cars emit much more NOx and fine particles than the European
Environment Agency and the manufacturers claim.

------
mrmondo
Clickbate title with little information.

~~~
happyscrappy
The EU is urging all 28 member countries to start their own investigations.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-24/vw-
cheatin...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-24/vw-cheating-
scandal-threatens-to-ensnare-bmw-as-probe-widens)

